

Heroku's New Dev Center - bradly
http://devcenter.heroku.com/

======
erikpukinskis
I appreciate that they've got more and more content and need to scale the
interface complexity to handle it.

But I am a little sad to see the old help pages go. There's something
wonderful about a single list of articles down the left, and you click one and
read it. It's just... minimal, in the best sense of the word.

The new Dev Center reminds me of MSDN... and hours of misery trolling through
overly verbose articles about all kinds of crap.

Part of me wonders if limiting yourself to a really simple structure for your
help system isn't a GOOD thing. It forces you to keep the content really
simple and to-the-point, because you simply don't have space to rattle on and
create a confusing web of documentation.

Just a thought.

------
prodigal_erik
They didn't manage to keep their existing URLs working. E.g.,
<http://docs.heroku.com/background-jobs> used to exist (it was cached as a
search result by Google), but it now redirects to
<http://devcenter.heroku.com/background-jobs>, which merely says "Page Not
Found" (which should be a 404 error but isn't) and only suggests "Loading..."
because the author failed to handle progressive enhancement (the menu on the
left is non-functioning, for the same reason). I know these guys aren't
claiming web development as a competency they sell, but I wouldn't release in
a state like that.

------
Luyt
These little balls are a bit hard to hit. What's wrong with ordinary tabs?

------
raid5
Hmmm, didn't there use to be info about their node.js support? Trying to
figure out the current status and how to mess around with it.

------
danneu
Beautiful.

------
expertio
I always think Heroku has the best looking website(interface) in the
industry(hosting company), now it's getting even better!

Nice work.

